# No ordinary Joe (Johnson) ?



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow !

Joe is a road warrior: http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/1111sunside1111.html

QUESTION !

Is Joe's play coming together or is he still gonna tease us ?

I expected LOADS from him when he was drafted by Boston and I couldn't believe it when Suns got him. I think he's coming around, well, actually it's more of a hope (last season was bad for Joe).

I live in Denmark, Europe, and I've only seen the game versus Lakers. So gimme some straight answers. THANX.

Peace, Mike


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I was in the game last night. Joe looked smooth. That was maybe the first time that I saw him fit in very well with his teammates though I didn't watch a lot of suns games last year. It also helped when his shots were falling. He didn't force things yesterday. He stepped up big time when Shawn Marion and to a lesser extent Amare Stoudemire both were off offensively.

He still has long way to go, however. Like I said, I would like to see how he plays when he isn't THE option, like yesterday. I would like to see him to be more consistent on his offensive outputs. He isn't going to score all the time so he has to commit himself on better ball movements (one I didn't see because he was THE man yesterday). I would like to see him to become more well-rounded and I think he's on the right path. I also would like to see him becoming a better defender because he has all the tools.

Overall, a great game for Joe last night. Hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Don't get your hopes up too high, he's been doing this for the last two years.. 20 points one night, 4 the next.. When he starts getting ~14ppg consistently and coming to play every night then there's reason to be excited, but until then he will always be the biggest X-factor for the Suns because some games (like last night) he is a huge factor in the win, then other games he kills us...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He usually has a couple really good games then after that he is just horrid. I hope he doesn't do that but that is what usually happens. If he can play like this consistnatly the Suns will be in great shape.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He played terribly against the Hawks.. he was 0-8 or so before the fourth quarter started.. ugh.. we shouldn't have lost to a team like that, especially at home.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

It took just a couple of days to make my assessment below justified (or unjustified?) :sigh: 



> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> ...I would like to see him to be more consistent on his offensive outputs....


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Don't get your hopes up too high, he's been doing this for the last two years.. 20 points one night, 4 the next.. When he starts getting ~14ppg consistently and coming to play every night then there's reason to be excited, but until then he will always be the biggest X-factor for the Suns because some games (like last night) he is a huge factor in the win, then other games he kills us...



Sounds like Mo Pete, a very inconsistant talent.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Mo Pete, a very inconsistant talent.


People have misunderstaning in the words "inconsistent" and "inability". I dont want to get bash by some loers here so I am just going to talk about my home team Raptors.

Mo Pete was never a starter material, it's not that he is inconsistent, it's his inability to play all the nba players at a high level. You may get hot against some certain teams which their defensive styles benfit you, that's why you see some scrubs get hot in certain stretch, by meaning scrub, I mean those not supposed to be NBA good-great players getting NBA good-great players shots and minutes.

I never like Mo pete as a starter and I had complained about his shots attempts and shot selections for the last 2-3 years, now thanks to Oneil that he benched a supposed-to-be a bench player to bench.

And any average NBA players will get stats when they are getting plays, shots, and minutes, but can they WIN with the stats and showed the impact where you cant see on the scre sheet is beyond me...

The bottom line is Joe Johnson will bring uglyness, disappointment while Penny brings flashiness, handsome to the table.

Please freaking bench Joe Johnson as soon as possible!

[strike]And by the way Sun Fans, ** guys![/strike]

No need to insult anyone. If you have a problem, no one is stopping you from joining a Penny Fanboi board.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> And any average NBA players will get stats when they are getting plays, shots, and minutes, but can they WIN with the stats and showed the impact where you cant see on the scre sheet is beyond me...


Team net with JJ on the floor: +4.4ppg,

with Penny: -5.8

Penny is clearly not the same player he was even one or two years ago. He is even more tentative, and he is not doing the things to help this team when he's on the floor that he used to. Johnson, for all his scoring woes and inconsistencies this season, is doing those things. He is passing very well and just as importantly, he's not turning the ball over.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> Team net with JJ on the floor: +4.4ppg,
> ...


joe played for 43 minutues, and Penny played what? 12 minutes?

So there was only 5 minutes that Penny was in Joe wasnt AT MAX(They could play all together at the same time?)

The bottom line is the team is 3-5 with Joe Johnson gettimh heavy minutes and they are losing to bad teams as well.

I wish Joe Johnson, Frank Johnson those suckers will soon be fired!

I am loving it.

Side Note: And the indian modertaor sure has class to quote someone's post. I will forgive him because of his Pippen-like nose.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> joe played for 43 minutues, and Penny played what? 12 minutes?
> ...


I noticed that when Penny was in the game last night that the Suns had an 11 point lead. When he left, they lost the lead.

I wonder if that +/- for Joe and Penny is <b>really true?</b> I mean I usually check the lead or deficit when a veteran leaves the game and then returns. Actually, that lead was with Starbury NOT in the game and Penny in there with Joe. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> Side Note: And the indian modertaor sure has class to quote someone's post. I will forgive him because of his Pippen-like nose.


I assume you're talking to me, though I don't know where the Indian reference came from. As for the Pippen-like nose, I can't figure out where that one came from either.. My avatar is the only thing I can think of, and if you want to insult the size of Dr. J's nose it is no problem of mine..

If you have been watching the Suns, it's pretty obvious that Penny has fallen off significantly. He is slow, a huge liability on defense, he's not looking to penetrate and distribute when he gets the ball like he used to, and he's not shooting the ball well (neither is JJ for that matter, but at least he's doing other things). Why should he get minutes? Joe Johnson is averaging 6 boards and 4.5 assists per game. Penny, for all his versatility, has never averaged that many rebounds and hasn't averaged as many assists since 1999. 

I am by no means advocating Johnson's greatness, because his shooting inconsistencies are a huge detriment to the team. But if Penny can't even get minutes from JJ, what does that say about his playing ability these days? Not much if you ask me.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Minstrel, my boy.


It wasnt u..

he is a died hard Pippen fan.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I noticed that when Penny was in the game last night that the Suns had an 11 point lead. When he left, they lost the lead.
> ...


I really dont understand what Frank Johnson was thinking. In last year game 6 in the 4th quarter playoffs, Marbury was clearly not himself, he had Joe, Penny, Mar, Marion in the lineup, he let Joe Johnson had the ball, and he made 3 turnovers in 5 tries, but the 3 turnovers he had the plays werent even develop.

Watch the team falls, and I wish the defensive liability Penny will be traded to other teams as soon as possible so the Suns losing have nothing to do with Penny. The guy Was never a loser for regular season basketball when he is involved in the offense.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> joe played for 43 minutues, and Penny played what? 12 minutes?
> ...



Let me elaborate, quote someone's post in his signature spot.
Sorry, nice SUns mod.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm with John here,

I feel that Joe Johnson should be coming off the bench, we need scoring power off the bench. Penny, he could start and see if we can get the same results last year.

But right now, I would even put Cabarkapa at SG, so that the suns will have "Big ball" type of line-up. 

PG SF SF PF C, see if it makes a difference. Right now Joe Johnson is putting up stats and playing huge minutes yet we are losing. I just feel that he's better off coming off the bench as a spark. We did lose Bo Outlaw, we need someone like Joe coming off the bench to energize the team.

Penny can be given more minutes also just see if we can address who's the problem... Joe Starting or Penny Starting, see who can produde better results as a team. We all know Joe can produce better individual stats, but right now all the good things he does doesn't seem to affect the team's success.

Frank Johnson is too much of a big fan of Joe Johnson to give that a try though.


----------

